# NHS Buys Patients A Summer House And Satnav



## Northerner (Sep 1, 2015)

The NHS is spending thousands of pounds on treats for patients, including holidays, horse riding, satnavs and even a summer house.

An investigation by Pulse magazine also found health funding being spent on new clothes, an iRobot cleaner, art classes and aromatherapy.

Personal health budgets were introduced by the Government to help the long-term sick and disabled, and give them greater control over the support they received.

The patients work with their GP or an NHS team to decide how the money should be spent on their care.

Pulse used the Freedom of Information Act to find how much was spent on personal health budgets during 2014/15.

http://news.sky.com/story/1544618/nhs-buys-patients-a-summer-house-and-satnav

Art classes sound like a good idea!


----------



## pottersusan (Sep 2, 2015)

I think pottery classes should be funded! I have lots of stressed NHS workers coming to my classes - also known as clay therapy!!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2015)

pottersusan said:


> I think pottery classes should be funded! I have lots of stressed NHS workers coming to my classes - also known as clay therapy!!



I agree, I think learning a new skill in a friendly social setting is probably a great stress reliever!


----------

